
Show HN: Automatic Version Increments for CI Pipelines with Reliza Hub - taleodor
https://worklifenotes.com/2020/02/27/automatic-version-increments-with-reliza-hub-2-strategies/
======
taleodor
Introducing version increments workflow using either Reliza Versioning library
or Reliza Hub.

Versioning library is open sourced and found at
[https://github.com/relizaio/versioning](https://github.com/relizaio/versioning).

Reliza Hub is in public preview mode and operating at
[https://relizahub.com](https://relizahub.com).

This is the first of several workflows that would be supported by Reliza Hub.

